# fala para ela



## willg

Oi galera, eu quero traduzir a seguinte frase:

"dile a ella para que ella sepa la noticia"

Nao to certo se poderia ser assim:

"Fala para ela para ela saber a noticia"


----------



## spielenschach

Não sei se em port – do Brasil está correcta, até me parece que sim,  mas em port de Portugal eu diria

Diz – lhe para ela saber, 
ou 
Dá – lhe a novidade;

ou mplesmente

Dá – lhe a notícia


----------



## willg

Obrigado mas preciso saber se no brasil essa frase ai ta correta!


----------



## Alandria

Dê a notícia a/pra ela.


----------



## willg

Obrigado mas o que outra possibilidade tem pra expressar a mesma ideia???


----------



## merodakke

Eu simplismente diria:"Fala pra ela ver a notícia."


Obs:Não sei espanhol então fiz a frase baseado nas que estão traduzidas, não tenho certeza se era esse o real sentido.


----------



## willg

Acho que outra opçao seria:

"Fala para ela para que ela saiba a noticia" mas nao to certo!


----------



## avok

willg said:


> Acho que outra opçao seria:
> 
> "Fala para ela para que ela saiba a noticia" mas nao to certo!


 
Por que voce usa "falar" mas nao "dizer" ?  Eu acho que falar: hablar

"Diz para ela para que...." ou "diz-lhe para que ela saiba a novidade"


----------



## MOC

avok said:


> Por que voce usa "falar" mas nao "dizer" ?  Eu acho que falar: hablar
> 
> "Diz para ela para que...." ou "diz-lhe para que ela saiba a novidade"




Isso é verdade em Portugal, mas no Brasil, usa-se "falar" com o mesmo sentido de "dizer". Pelo menos nestes casos.


----------



## avok

MOC said:


> Isso é verdade em Portugal, mas no Brasil, usa-se "falar" com o mesmo sentido de "dizer". Pelo menos nestes casos.


 
oh... I didnt know that, but good to know


----------



## willg

Exato!!!! mas entao galera ainda nao me disseram, as minhas duas opçoes estao certas ou tem outras melhores com o mesmo sentido????


----------



## willg

Galera ainda nao me disseram, as minhas duas opçoes estao certas ou tem outras melhores com o mesmo sentido????


----------



## Alentugano

willg said:


> Oi galera, eu quero traduzir a seguinte frase:
> 
> "dile a ella para que ella sepa la noticia"
> 
> Nao to certo se poderia ser assim:
> 
> "Fala para ela para ela saber a noticia"


 Eu acho que nenhum nativo escolheria esta frase porque não soa bem em português. Para tal contribui a repetição de *para ela* _"Fala *para ela* *para ela *saber a notícia."_



willg said:


> "Fala para ela para que ela saiba a noticia"


 Esta já está um pouco melhor mas, sinceramente, se eu fosse você, escolheria uma das outra possibilidades que já foram deixadas pelos foreiros brasileiros. Vale?


----------



## mike352

How about,

Diga a ela para que ela saiba a notícia


The Spanish version uses the subjunctive, so I suggest using "saiba" in Portuguese


----------



## willg

Mas na linguagem coloquial a repitaçao dos "para" se escutaria correto?????


----------



## mike352

Não, eu diria que em português soa estranho os dois “para”. E além disso, no dia-a-dia no Brasil se utiliza mais o “pra” ao invés do “para”. Talvez se você dissesse “Fala pra ela para ela saber a notícia”, a frase soaria melhor. Mas mesmo assim, a frase não soa bem. O subjuntivo seria mas apropriado, sendo a frase então “Fala pra ela para que ela saiba a notícia”, que aliás é do jeito que a frase em espanhol está escrita.


----------



## willg

Bom, valeu muito obrigado


----------

